# Whiskers growing on my danios?



## Knight~Ryder

As I recall I have never seen whiskers on my danios before, as a matter of fact I didn't even see them before I turned the lights off and watched a movie.

After the movie I just turned the lights off to see if I could catch them sleeping because it seems as if they NEVER sleep and I saw one of the zebra danios with about 4 whiskers sticking out, and one of the pearls has them too!

What's going on! I didn't know that these fish have whiskers, it's time for them to shave.


----------



## Feathers

I actually noticed whiskers on my Danios the other night and was going to post to ask about them, but then I saw your post! As far as I can tell, the whiskers on my Zebras only come out when the lights are off? Maybe they use them to feel around or something? I have _no_ idea! I've never seen anything about them having whiskers before, so I was fretting about it!

I guess I'm slightly comforted to know that your Danios also have whiskers??


----------



## Guest

Nope...Whiskers on zebra danios are completely normal. at least I think they are because every zebra I see has them...lol They are there during the day, and at night, it's just harder to see them during the day because the lights are on and they are moving much faster than at night, so it's harder to see them.


----------



## Guest

Alot of Cyprinids have the little whisker things.  Its completely normal and sometimes they are just too small to notice unless you look really close.


----------

